# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Zenaro opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zenaro 
czy ktoś stosował i może potwierdzić skuteczne działanie objawów alergicznych ??

----------


## Gosia

Niestety o takim leku na alergię nie słyszałam, ja polecam Zyrtec.

----------


## Paolo_69

Ja stosowałem zenaro - jest to polski zamiennik Xyzalu (o połowę tańszy), na receptę. Brałem go jednocześnie z Metypredem więc ciężko jest mi stwierdzić czy sam zadziałał czy to ta mikstura. Niestety po miesiącu objawy wróciły i do tej pory (po roku) nie mam zdiagnozowanych przyczyn pokrzywki, którą mam praktycznie ciągle z mniejszym lub większym nasileniem  :Frown:  W porównaniu do Zyrteku to jednak zdecydowanie polecam Zenaro.
Zdrowia życzę.

----------


## alergik

> Ja stosowałem zenaro - jest to polski zamiennik Xyzalu (o połowę tańszy), na receptę. Brałem go jednocześnie z Metypredem więc ciężko jest mi stwierdzić czy sam zadziałał czy to ta mikstura. Niestety po miesiącu objawy wróciły i do tej pory (po roku) nie mam zdiagnozowanych przyczyn pokrzywki, którą mam praktycznie ciągle z mniejszym lub większym nasileniem  W porównaniu do Zyrteku to jednak zdecydowanie polecam Zenaro.
> Zdrowia życzę.


Zenaro to nie polski tylko czeski generyk xyzalu o działaniu przeciwhistaminowym. U mnie działa równie dobrze jak xyzal chociaż jest dużo tańszy (ostatnia cena jaką znam to 13,50 za 28 szt. w najbliższej aptece, 50% zniżki to raptem 6zł z groszami). Polecam jest dobry.

----------


## Alinkacz

> Zenaro 
> czy ktoś stosował i może potwierdzić skuteczne działanie objawów alergicznych ??


Stosuję właśnie 3 dzień . Od roku mam z tyłu na szyi zmiany podobno na tle alergicznym . Szorska skóra na określonej powierzchni i okresami bardzo swędzi. Stosowałam sterydy coraz mocniejsze od Laticort  po przez Flucinar a także  protopic ,do tego  alermed ale nie było efektów. Zmieniłam lekarza (na NFZ) i chyba i pani doktor utrafiła. Stwierdziła , że jest to przewlekły stan zapalny skóry na tle alergicznym ! Biorę Zenaro tabl. na noc (13,43zł  za 28 tabletek) i maść na skórę Novate 0,05%. Skóra jest prawie gładka , więc chyba pomaga . Nie chcę zapeszyć ,ale już widzę poprawę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuję od kilku miesięcy, po ostrych dusznościach w marcu dr mi przepisała i wszystko minęło jak ręką odjął, polecam!!

----------


## pacjent123456

brałem zenaro przez prawie miesiąc, po 6 godzinach zwala z nóg wiec lekarka poradziła aby brac go na noc aby przespac nasilenie, lepiej to wychodziło ale rano byłem jak z waty. skutki napisane w ulotce sie sprawdzają, po tygodniu od zaprzestania brania rozwaliło mi spanie po klika godzin, dzis z trudem wracam do siebie. jakby uzależnił i teraz go brak, moja osobliwośc to nie pije alkoholu. Ostrzegam!!!!! przed nim.

----------


## aaneta

> brałem zenaro przez prawie miesiąc, po 6 godzinach zwala z nóg wiec lekarka poradziła aby brac go na noc aby przespac nasilenie, lepiej to wychodziło ale rano byłem jak z waty. skutki napisane w ulotce sie sprawdzają, po tygodniu od zaprzestania brania rozwaliło mi spanie po klika godzin, dzis z trudem wracam do siebie. jakby uzależnił i teraz go brak, moja osobliwośc to nie pije alkoholu. Ostrzegam!!!!! przed nim.


ja też spię jak suseł... całą noc (10h!), rano nie mogę wstać i jeszcze dosypiam w dzień - masakra - lecę przez ręce.. lekarz przepisał 2 tabl na noc! (w połączeniu z maścią na egzemę) - ja asekuracyjnie brałam po 1 i chyba zmienię na pół bo nie jestem w stanie tak funkcjonować...

----------


## sempervirent

Ja niestety musiałam odstawić, z powodu potwornego pieczenia i swędzenia w okolicach szyi, pojawiły się czerwone krostki, bardzo bolące..

----------

